# Best Near/On Wall Speaker - HT and Music



## MY99 2.5GT (Apr 6, 2009)

I am planning a "family room" home theater setup, meaning it will function as a family gathering room not a dedicated audio listening room. 

With that in mind I would like what a good near wall or hung from wall option would be for a full range speaker set. The room is roughly 16'x21' with television mounted on the 16' far wall. My current receiver is a Yamaha RSV-667. I'd like to run a full range speaker but realize I may need to upgrade to something able to provide a little more power. 

So keeping in mind that rear ports/radiators are not an option what would you guys recommend for a good all around full range for use in both music and home theater listening? Excellent off axis performance is a must. 

A more then capable subwoofer setup will be utilized to bring up the bottom end


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Axiom makes speakers designed to be hung on the wall, as does JBL with their Studio L series. I'm sure other folks do, but those are the two that immediately jump to mind. I have not heard either set, but own a different JBL Studio series and am very happy with them.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I think Marshall's recommendations are spot on. I think the JBL's would work quite nicely when augmented by quality Subwoofer/S. Something like an SVS PB-12NSD or HSU Research HTS-2 MKIII would provide for tremendous low end reproduction.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

